# Boris needs a voice (any volunteers)



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Got Boris working well with the hack.. You guys are the best!!!

Can someone point me in the direction of a voice talent with either a British or NewZealand accent?

I am developing a 3 min script for Boris that requires this accent and my thick Boston accent isnt working out too well


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Embrace the Boston Accent

just make him say It was daRRK when I paRRRKed the caRRR

I will see if my friend who has a British accent will help you out


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you ever frequent halloweenforum.com? There's a really good voice talent over there that has been very helpful. On a recent post he mentioned he was pretty busy right now. Not sure how much of a hurry your in. His handle is Dusza Beben if you're interested in asking him.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Or, just for grins, you could also post a paragraph from your script, along with some suggestions for the vocal qualities you'd like most, and see if anyone here could fit the bill. I've done a little bit of voiceover work, and there are a few actors in the flock here... and, if the accent is paramount, a small handful of real Brits! Give an email addy that some small sound files or links to sound files could be sent to. Nothing wrong with looking "locally" first!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Could you post the script here? I'll see what I can do!


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Revenant / Dr Morbius

I cannot thank you enough for the offer!!! I love the idea and will gladly post once completed. It should be out within the next couple days..Looking for the exact wording as we speak.

I will also post a picture and drawing of what this is to give inspiration to the character as he is going to be stainding behind a PHOTO SPOT sign standing up with his Bucky hand pointing towards the photo opportunity at the gateway to the cemetery entrance. His dialog is aimed to greet people to the Sweethill Cemetery and encourage them to sign the guestbook, leave their email address and have their family picture sent to them (via email)

More to come

thanks again


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sorry for the delay, here it is, Its actually about a minute long*

_"Ahhh....I see we have some new acquisitions....the last ones were rather..disappointing......

*(small menacing ha ha ha ha)*

Good evening..... Welcome to SweetHilll Cemetery...For the safety of your soul we insist you not venture beyond the gates....for the impluses and voracity of the spirits trapped on these hallowed grounds can be quite unpredictable.... 
*
(small menacing ha ha ha ha)*

Wanderers disobeying this request have met an untimely demise...

Have you visited our photo spot? This may well be your last opportunity to acquire a picture of you and your loved ones while still occupying your earthly hosts

I'd strongly advise you to sign our guest registery...so we can notify your next of kin if any unforseen circumstance should arise

*(louder below)*

Heed this warning else be doomed to forever walk with the undead beyond the gates!!

*(loud maniacal laughing to fade)*"_

Thanks again


----------

